# Ontario or Canadian Bow shops



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't speak for other stores but the majority of bows and many of the accessories listed on The Bow Shop's website show available options including Left or Right Hand models. I can't say that everything has it currently but the large majority do. I would expect in the new year all bows will be listed with availability of Left Handed models. Accessories and other items are slowly getting the same information, but is a little slower as there is simply more items to get entered. Used bows get updated as often as they can, but with the way archery has exploded this past year it is hard to keep any used bows in stock long enough to get them posted online. The Bow Shop does its best to keep their listing up to date.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

doc2931,

Sounds like you are somehow connected to the bow shop. May I ask a question?

I am just starting in archery and went to your website in search of some arrows. I found what I was looking for, but was disappointed to see that you will not accept online orders for them. I live 100 km away from you and its not realistic to make the trip.

Why are online oreders not accepted for certain items?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

joebehar said:


> doc2931,
> 
> Sounds like you are somehow connected to the bow shop. May I ask a question?
> 
> ...


Archers Nook accepts online orders I believe.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks rdneck,

They even have the arrows I'm looking for already fletched...perfect

Joe


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

joebehar said:


> Thanks rdneck,
> 
> They even have the arrows I'm looking for already fletched...perfect
> 
> Joe


No worries Joe. Glad to help.:wink:


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

joebehar said:


> doc2931,
> 
> Sounds like you are somehow connected to the bow shop. May I ask a question?
> 
> ...


The Bow Shop decided not to allow complete online orders and payments for items because of availability and to ensure ordered items are correct. In many cases because of the popularity of archery right now the store can run out of product very quickly and sometimes takes some time to re-stock. The store did not want customers paying for an item, to find out that it is not in stock. That then leads to a whole other set of problems, so it was decided to have customers contact the store to order, that way stock can be confirmed and specs such as spine, weight etc. can be confirmed with the customer to ensure the correct product is being shipped. The only items that are allowed for complete check-out online is Excalibur crossbow items as they are only 20 min away, so if needed can get product right away. In many cases this has solved issues before they were created because a customer was not completely sure what they needed, and rather then order the wrong item, everything could be confirmed before shipping. Mail orders are taken all day everyday with items leaving same unless ordered late, just a simple phone call on the Toll Free Number 1.866.257.7271 or an email to [email protected] and your order can be on its way.

There are plans for further integration between the store point of sale and the online catalogue, but for now, this was the best solution for the store.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

doc,

Thanks for the explanation. If I understand correctly, I can order by phone and still have the products shipped?


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Absolutely, call or email


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

doc2931 said:


> I can't speak for other stores but the majority of bows and many of the accessories listed on The Bow Shop's website show available options including Left or Right Hand models. I can't say that everything has it currently but the large majority do. I would expect in the new year all bows will be listed with availability of Left Handed models. Accessories and other items are slowly getting the same information, but is a little slower as there is simply more items to get entered. Used bows get updated as often as they can, but with the way archery has exploded this past year it is hard to keep any used bows in stock long enough to get them posted online. The Bow Shop does its best to keep their listing up to date.


There is still nothing up on the Used section, and this has been this way for a while. Please update it... And some of the bows in the new section are missing info like brace height etc. \eg. the EVO.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Evo has a 6 Inch BH unless you wish to have the Evo 7

Shawn


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

shakyshot - Thanks for the clarification on the EVO. But you guys over there are still ignoring your used bow section on the net. If the Bowshop has no intention of posting bows there, that used section should be deleted from your internet site. Otherwise the Bowshop will seeing more reminders like this; when the discussion could be on Bows and such... And you guys know I enjoy going to the shop, and like the extensive selection that is often on display there. But it's about a three hour drive from here and with others things scheduled, It's not always feasible for me to go to down there. I trust you don't find the suggestion to be too intrusive, but lots and lots of shoppers are looking for specific items and can check more internet sites then drive or phone specialty shops


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

bullrambler said:


> shakyshot - Thanks for the clarification on the EVO. But you guys over there are still ignoring your used bow section on the net. If the Bowshop has no intention of posting bows there, that used section should be deleted from your internet site. Otherwise the Bowshop will seeing more reminders like this; when the discussion could be on Bows and such... And you guys know I enjoy going to the shop, and like the extensive selection that is often on display there. But it's about a three hour drive from here and with others things scheduled, It's not always feasible for me to go to down there. I trust you don't find the suggestion to be too intrusive, but lots and lots of shoppers are looking for specific items and can check more internet sites then drive or phone specialty shops


All of the Used Bows have now been updated


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Just ordered a New 2013 Pse Revenge,From Boarman in the U.s,At least they try with LH Equipment unlike anybody around me...I Deal with Places who want my Business...Grizz


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry to hear that Ottawa area is sparse for you Grizz... 

Waterloo is closer than the USA however... just sayin...


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

doc2931 said:


> All of the Used Bows have now been updated


I noticed that the update has happened, thanks, and I'm planning a trip there over the holiday season.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

shootthewhatnow said:


> sorry to hear that Ottawa area is sparse for you Grizz...
> 
> Waterloo is closer than the USA however... just sayin...


Maybe,We will see who Pm's when i put this out there...I WILL BE ORDERING a 2013 Pse Dna-LH,60 Lbs limbs,Black riser and Camo limbs in the next 3 weeks..Any of you "Canadian" companies who can get me a Bow and match the Price i can get it for and we can talk....Thats what i thought...Grizz


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Maybe,We will see who Pm's when i put this out there...I WILL BE ORDERING a 2013 Pse Dna-LH,60 Lbs limbs,Black riser and Camo limbs in the next 3 weeks..Any of you "Canadian" companies who can get me a Bow and match the Price i can get it for and we can talk....Thats what i thought...Grizz


Would need to know what that price is, before anyone can figure out if it can be matched


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

doc2931 said:


> Would need to know what that price is, before anyone can figure out if it can be matched


...Whats your price?How long of a Wait?We might as well do this so others can see?I Mean,Like i said,I am gonna buy where i save money..Just Common Sense,I Work hard for my Money and am not a Penny Pincher,But $50.00 in my Pocket is better then in someone else's,Thanks for the Help so far...Grizz


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> ...Whats your price?How long of a Wait?We might as well do this so others can see?I Mean,Like i said,I am gonna buy where i save money..Just Common Sense,I Work hard for my Money and am not a Penny Pincher,But $50.00 in my Pocket is better then in someone else's,Thanks for the Help so far...Grizz


The Bow Shop's price is $899.00 as for availability that I can't answer, being a 2013 model at this time of year is unknown to the store or the distributor in Canada. There were DNA's ordered back in November, in the past 2 orders from PSE there has not yet been one arrive.

So I guess it depends on if the price you have + shipping + duty is less then $899.00 + HST


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

doc2931 said:


> The Bow Shop's price is $899.00 as for availability that I can't answer, being a 2013 model at this time of year is unknown to the store or the distributor in Canada. There were DNA's ordered back in November, in the past 2 orders from PSE there has not yet been one arrive.
> 
> So I guess it depends on if the price you have + shipping + duty is less then $899.00 + HST


What about a Hoyt Charger or Spyder 30,LH,Black Riser,Camo Limbs,60 Lbs and a 28" Draw,Its between those 3 Bows...Cheers and Thanks for the Info..Grizz


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> What about a Hoyt Charger or Spyder 30,LH,Black Riser,Camo Limbs,60 Lbs and a 28" Draw,Its between those 3 Bows...Cheers and Thanks for the Info..Grizz


Store has received both the Charger $709.95 and the Spyder $899.95 but only in Right Hand. So far PSE is the only company that has shipped Left Handed bows that were ordered. Come the new year that would be different as there is usually a large number of shipments the first of the year.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

doc2931 said:


> Store has received both the Charger $709.95 and the Spyder $899.95 but only in Right Hand. So far PSE is the only company that has shipped Left Handed bows that were ordered. Come the new year that would be different as there is usually a large number of shipments the first of the year.


Hey,Thanks,Do you have any LH Rampage Xt's or Maxxis 31's in Stock?If so,Whats the Price..Thanks again,Grizz


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Hey,Thanks,Do you have any LH Rampage Xt's or Maxxis 31's in Stock?If so,Whats the Price..Thanks again,Grizz


Just a thought....why not call the store and talk to them in person?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Just ordered a New 2013 Pse Revenge,From Boarman in the U.s,At least they try with LH Equipment unlike anybody around me...I Deal with Places who want my Business...Grizz



you probably could have got the same deal or very close to it here in canada,2 things with your post ( personally i don't care but trust me other dealers will) if they know the bow came from the states you will have know warranty on it from the dealers in canada also Boarman or any dealer in the U.s for that matter is NOT allowed to send bows to canada as were not allowed to send the to the u.s. so if the right dealer see's this it's a good way to get boarman in [email protected]@t.. like i said i'm just saying be careful what you post,

i'm sure there is plenty of dealers in canada that would be glad to have your business, just curious why do you think placed don't want your business?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Just a thought....why not call the store and talk to them in person?


Just a thought..How about i keep asking the Questions that i want..That okay with you?Merry Christmas....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

NSSCOTT said:


> you probably could have got the same deal or very close to it here in canada,2 things with your post ( personally i don't care but trust me other dealers will) if they know the bow came from the states you will have know warranty on it from the dealers in canada also Boarman or any dealer in the U.s for that matter is NOT allowed to send bows to canada as were not allowed to send the to the u.s. so if the right dealer see's this it's a good way to get boarman in [email protected]@t.. like i said i'm just saying be careful what you post,
> 
> i'm sure there is plenty of dealers in canada that would be glad to have your business, just curious why do you think placed don't want your business?


No,Nowhere around,I Love dealing with South Nation Archery,Larry is about the Nicest guy you would meet but,No stores within 2 Hrs and they never carry LH Bows,So why would i go and drive 2 hours to Look at a RH Bow when they cant even carry a Few LH Models?And i like dealing with Americans,I Find the Service and Knowledge in Archery is Superior in most cases,Plus there Pricing isnt Jacked sky high like it is here..Even the Bass pro in Vaughan is a Pharce compared to the American ones..I am going to order where i can get my item..Correct?Nothing Personal against any of the Workers...Another thing is i find it alot quicker to order from the U.s then in Canada..For some reason..Happy Hollidays everyone..I Will be buying a Hoyt or Dna from the U.s i believe in the next few weeks.....I Dont have any worries about Warranty or having to pay for a Tec to work on my Bows,As i work on my own,I Worked in a Shop prior and have a Vague Knowledge..Just need a New Press now...Grizz


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Ask all the questions you want:wink:
Bet you'd get more answers and a better deal by talking to someone on the phone or in person though.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

NSSCOTT said:


> you probably could have got the same deal or very close to it here in canada,2 things with your post ( personally i don't care but trust me other dealers will) if they know the bow came from the states you will have know warranty on it from the dealers in canada also Boarman or any dealer in the U.s for that matter is NOT allowed to send bows to canada as were not allowed to send the to the u.s. so if the right dealer see's this it's a good way to get boarman in [email protected]@t.. like i said i'm just saying be careful what you post,
> 
> i'm sure there is plenty of dealers in canada that would be glad to have your business, just curious why do you think placed don't want your business?


I Was just informed what you told me is incorrect,I Will have a Warranty and he is allowed to ship Bows outside of the U.S,He is an Authorized Pse dealer..Thats what i was told...Grizz


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

not going to argue, i guess i was misinformed by pse, i'll be talking with jay and the rest of them at the ATA i'll find out there.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Nobody's arguing..Just going by what he told me by Pm today..Enjoy your Hollidays and Have fun at the Ata Show...Grizz


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

you to man I hope you and everyone else on here enjoys there holidays


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess everyone is always looking for a deal...! For me, I do my best to shop here, but if someone had a nice bow on AT that I figured I wouldn't be able to obtain here, and the price was right, then I'd a buy it from the USA. There is usually a shipping delay, and is often times there a cost to get it past customs.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bullrambler said:


> I guess everyone is always looking for a deal...! For me, I do my best to shop here, but if someone had a nice bow on AT that I figured I wouldn't be able to obtain here, and the price was right, then I'd a buy it from the USA. There is usually a shipping delay, and is often times there a cost to get it past customs.


I am a Left handed Bow hunter...When shops around here start catering to me like they do Right handed bowhunters..Then i might be willing to spend more money in there shop,Until they do that,They can keep there 1977 Mentality and there products...Grizz


----------

